# Nutty Cheese Spread



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Cheese Spread

1/2 tsp. salt
1 Tbsp. sugar
1 Tbsp. vinegar
1 Tbsp. butter
1 Tbsp. milk
1 beaten egg
2 (3 oz.) pkgs. cream cheese
1 chopped pimento (1/2 sm. jar)
1 cup chopped pecans

Heat salt, sugar, vinegar and butter in top of a double boiler. Allow the
mixture to cool before adding milk and egg. Cook until thickened. While warm, add cream cheese, pimento and pecans. Stir until cheese is melted. 

Serve with crackers such as Triscuits.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

